# Luces traseras moto



## Opthimus (Jul 28, 2016)

Hola a todos, tengo problema con la instalación del foco trasero de mi moto, es una Keeway sl200, la cosa es que el foco de fábrica le llegan 4 cables y el nuevo que le quiero poner tiene sólo 3, pero, no logro hacer que funcionen, enciende sólo la de navegación y al accionar el freno, la destellante no enciende. No se que hacer ya 

Espero su ayuda, desde ya muchas gracias! ...


----------



## theusuario5000 (Jul 28, 2016)

Coge un polimetro y mira por que cables y cuando pasa el voltaje, me refiero, por que cable pasa para la luz de freno, para los intermitentes... a lo mejor tiene 3 cables porque la tierra va a otro sitio :O


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2016)

Algo no me cuadra.
¿Lleva posición, freno y las dos direcciones?
Entonces debería de llevar cuatro cables, o es que la nueva lleva el retorno por el chasis o espera que uses una lámpara de un solo filamento para posición y freno variando la intensidad.


----------

